# Jones & Evans beef gets really intense on Sportsnite!



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Sorry if this was already posted I didn't see it on here yet. But skip to the 13 minute mark to see it get really heated between these two! 

lmao at Rashad saying he made Jones cry in practice. I can't wait for this fight!






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCT9d5gtbuc


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rashad keeps clinging to that day in prsctice.

Shogun and Machida are better fighters than Rashad, and Jones left them face first on the mat, so imagine what he's gonna do Rashad?

Amazes me that people think Evans a shot. He'll be lucky if he lands one punch.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I can't say that I think Evans will win, but styles make fights so Shogun and Machida are irrelevant to this match imo. Not to mention Evans has trained with Jones in the past.

I'm not expecting Evans to win, but I hope he makes the fight interesting and can put Jones in some bad positions. The closest we've seen of Jones in a bad position is when he was being outstruck by Machida for a brief period.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

towwffc said:


> I can't say that I think Evans will win, but styles make fights so Shogun and Machida are irrelevant to this match imo. Not to mention Evans has trained with Jones in the past.
> 
> I'm not expecting Evans to win, but I hope he makes the fight interesting and can put Jones in some bad positions. The closest we've seen of Jones in a bad position is when he was being outstruck by Machida for a brief period.


I'd say the Machida fight is very relevant.

Everyone says Rashad is gonna use his speed and quickness and his ability to get in and out, well, Machida's a lot faster and a lot better at getting in and out and he ended up choked out.

The only thing Rashad has for Jones is knock out power and that's not gonna do you much good when you're on your back eating elbows.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rashad keeps clinging to that day in prsctice.
> 
> Shogun and Machida are better fighters than Rashad, and Jones left them face first on the mat, so imagine what he's gonna do Rashad?
> 
> Amazes me that people think Evans a shot. He'll be lucky if he lands one punch.


That's irrelevant, styles makes fights, i'm sure shogun and machida are more skilled than rampage and henderson. But machida is 0-1 vs page,shogun is 0-1 vs henderson. 

I think jones will win, but evans is 17-1 and a great style to fight jones. Machida was dominating jones in the stand up, until jones went to his wrestling. Evan's last lost was almost 3 years ago, i'm sure he has improved from then.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'd say the Machida fight is very relevant.
> 
> Everyone says Rashad is gonna use his speed and quickness and his ability to get in and out, well, Machida's a lot faster and a lot better at getting in and out and he ended up choked out.
> 
> The only thing Rashad has for Jones is knock out power and that's not gonna do you much good when you're on your back eating elbows.


You have a good point, but I wouldn't be suprised if Rashad does a bit better in the striking department than we expect due to having sparred with Jones in the past, but you very well could be correct.

Also Jones striking isn't very good, which is why he relies so much on his length and flashy kicks and elbows or his wrestling. I'm hoping that Rashad will be able to negate Jones grappling ability or maybe even take Jones down. And use his superior striking and experience to control the fight. It may be a long shot, but a guy can dream


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Styles make fights, the biggest thing in this fight for me is that Jones is not trying to nullify someone who is trying to knock his head off. Look at his past three fights, all of their best chances were by standing (T)KO.

Rashad has all the ability to outpoint Jones.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> That's irrelevant, styles makes fights, i'm sure shogun and machida are more skilled than rampage and henderson. But machida is 0-1 vs page,shogun is 0-1 vs henderson.
> 
> I think jones will win, but evans is 17-1 and a great style to fight jones. Machida was dominating jones in the stand up, until jones went to his wrestling. Evan's last lost was almost 3 years ago, i'm sure he has improved from then.


I agree with this. I also think Jones still has to be the favorite, but Evans is more than just a good matchup stylistically. 

Evans has another advantage other guys don't, I don't think he will get psyched out. He has trained a lot with Jones, he knows exactly what and who he is. Jones is already starting to build that mystique the best champions have, that makes guys feel like they have lost before the fight even starts. Rampage looked hopeless right from the start, mentally as well as physically, but Evans won't feel that.

I still think Jones wins, but this will be a much closer fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'd say the Machida fight is very relevant.
> 
> Everyone says Rashad is gonna use his speed and quickness and his ability to get in and out, well, Machida's a lot faster and a lot better at getting in and out and he ended up choked out.
> 
> The only thing Rashad has for Jones is knock out power and that's not gonna do you much good when you're on your back eating elbows.


Evans is still plenty fast, but he hits a lot harder than Lyoto. Machida had JJ's number standing up, but once that elbow on the ground landed, it was all over. I would expect Evans to have better defense on the ground and be able to scramble up or even defend the TD. If Evans is crafty and does manage to stay out from under Jones, he will be able to land in the stand up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rashad keeps clinging to that day in prsctice.
> 
> Shogun and Machida are better fighters than Rashad, and Jones left them face first on the mat, so imagine what he's gonna do Rashad?
> 
> Amazes me that people think Evans a shot. He'll be lucky if he lands one punch.





TheLyotoLegion said:


> It amazes me that people think Ben Henderson has a shot. Frankie is going to use his face as a punching bag and win this fight any way he wants.


:happy03:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn +425 for Rashad and -550 for JBJ. That could net a healthy return if he pulls it off. Too bad they didn't fight earlier. Athough Evans has grown, Jones growth has been exponential. 

To me this is a psychological battle. For the most part I don't think it's really getting to JBJ in front, but deep down inside we all know he wants to shut up Rashad. 

Evans should have made cool with GJ so that he wouldn't be in either corner. Rashad should enlist Machida to help with training. 

Overall I think at best Rashad can take a couple of rounds, but he'll have to be in his best conditioning cuz it'll be a grind.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Two brilliant fighters - no doubt about that.

Rashad is the one, who seems nervous and has a bit of a chip on his shoulder. Going against Jones that's not a good thing...

It 'could' go either way (as most fights can), but I'd still put my money on a Jones stoppage. How Rashad will react to that will be VERY interesting to see.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> :happy03:


I don't know why you're bringing that up, Edgar/Henderson was a robbery and anyone with sense doesn't consider Ben Henderson the Champion. He got lucky he landed a big kick in Japan against a guy he out-weighed by 30 lbs, in any other country he'd have lost 48-47 or 49-46 and he will lose once he quits ducking Pettis.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't know why you're bringing that up, Edgar/Henderson was a robbery and anyone with sense doesn't consider Ben Henderson the Champion. He got lucky he landed a big kick in Japan against a guy he out-weighed by 30 lbs, in any other country he'd have lost 48-47 or 49-46 and he will lose once he quits ducking Pettis.


You're still crying about that. 

Back on topic, I also think Jones wins this, but I will be rooting for Rashad, since I like rooting for the underdog once in a while.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Jones looks pretty silly in that whole video I think. I think he will beat Rashad though. But Rashad having confidence has me wondering what he has over Jones.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Risto said:


> Two brilliant fighters - no doubt about that.
> 
> Rashad is the one, who seems nervous and has a bit of a chip on his shoulder. Going against Jones that's not a good thing...


How does Rashad 'seem nervous' and what makes you think he has a 'chip on his shoulder'?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jones takes this easily. Jones doesn't have top worry about the standup, he'll outstrike Evans 10/10.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Jones: "I believe that I'm the greatest... I'll say I'm the best looking, most funny, most charismatic, I'll say everything and I believe in my hype."
Jones: "Did I say I was perfect?"


He makes it hard to like him sometimes.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I read from somewhere, I'm not sure if it was this forum or youtube, the point was that everytime Rashad fights another black athlete, he's acting like he is the only black guy in this sport and there is no room for others. I totally agree with that.

And what I don't like about Evans is that he's acting like he's the one defending the title, April 21 couldn't come faster :S


----------



## anth brown (Apr 27, 2008)

jones is definitely in denial if he doesnt think hes arrogant

thinking or knowing you are the best in your field = confidence

thinking you are the best looking, funniest man where ever you go is arrogance.... jones says this in this interview

i personally hope rashad kicks his arse.... i dont think being that arrogant converts well after you receive your first defeat, especially if its a bad one


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Andrus said:


> I read from somewhere, I'm not sure if it was this forum or youtube, the point was that everytime Rashad fights another black athlete, he's acting like he is the only black guy in this sport and there is no room for others. I totally agree with that.
> 
> And what I don't like about Evans is that he's acting like he's the one defending the title, April 21 couldn't come faster :S


??? This makes no sense whatsoever. How did you come to the grand conclusion that Rashad think he is the only black fighter in the sport? What, all because he took the piss out of Jones and called him up on his morals and values? 

And by the way, it was Rashad who said something similar about Rampage thinking he is 'the only brother in the sport'. Again, another case of people believing what they want to read/hear.

I agree, 21st April is too far for me to see Jones' get beaten.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> ??? This makes no sense whatsoever. How did you come to the grand conclusion that Rashad think he is the only black fighter in the sport? What, all because he took the piss out of Jones and called him up on his morals and values?
> 
> And by the way, it was Rashad who said something similar about Rampage thinking he is 'the only brother in the sport'. Again, another case of people believing what they want to read/hear.
> 
> I agree, 21st April is too far for me to see Jones' get beaten.


Well, he did it against Page, against Davis, and now it's Jones' turn. I might be wrong, might not.

I like Evans as a fighter, he's great but I started really disliking him after Jones got the title. Glad the fight is finally on so Mr. Jones can show why he the champ is.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Well one thing is for sure, Jones will have to kill Rashad if he wants to beat him. Rashad's going into this with one of those all-or-nothing performances, and that only means it'll be a tough tough fight for Jones. Jones himself has gone on record saying that Rashad is strong in areas where he is weak. I think there are going to be a lot of disappointed folks come 21st April, that's all i'm saying.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> Well one thing is for sure, Jones will have to kill Rashad if he wants to beat him. Rashad's going into this with one of those all-or-nothing performances, and that only means it'll be a tough tough fight for Jones. Jones himself has gone on record saying that Rashad is strong in areas where he is weak. *I think there are going to be a lot of disappointed folks come 21st April, that's all i'm saying.*


Wanna bet?  120 000 says Jones wins.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Jones is a bit of a patronizing talk-a-lot. Talking about living his destiny and all that crap. What his success boils down to is his physical talent to fight, and all that other crap he spews is just nonsense. That said, I don't mind the guy now, I don't think he's a bad dude but I'm not exactly a fan, just can't take to him.

I can totally see why Rashad doesn't like him after the whole situation they had. Partly sour grapes but partly the irritation of having someone come into your gym, take your title shot, say they would fight you and then sit there almost comparing himself to Muhammad Ali. I'd be pissed off at the guy too.

Regarding the fight itself, the odds are heavily stacked against Rashad but he is the biggest test to Jones to date. But I only see Rashad being able to avoid damage and neutralise Jones more than Rampage, Shogun and Machida but I don't see him mounting any notable offense. I think Rashad will go for those skinny legs and see if he can get on top. I wonder what Jones is like off his back? Some guys just cannot be held down and I have a feeling he is one of them.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Well one thing is for sure, Jones will have to kill Rashad if he wants to beat him. Rashad's going into this with one of those all-or-nothing performances, and that only means it'll be a tough tough fight for Jones. Jones himself has gone on record saying that Rashad is strong in areas where he is weak. I think there are going to be a lot of disappointed folks come 21st April, that's all i'm saying.


I have a feeling that there are quite a few guys who went after him with an "all-or-nothing" performance and they have all met the same fate. I used to think Rashad had a legit chance to beat JBJ, but I don't think that anymore.


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe some of you think Jones is just gonna run through Rashad...I do think he'll win but I don't think it will be easy and its gonna be a fight of the night for sure. Bad blood between these two..but Rashad talks shit on everyone he fights.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't see how Rashad wins this, i really don't. His one and only chance is wrestling and Jones is no slouche in that department. Add the huge reach and it might be difficult to close the distance to get a good double leg on him. One thing that intrigues me though is Jones on his back. He shines everywhere else, i doubt this is one area he sucks.

Hell, Jones via triangle. :thumb02:



BamaNasty said:


> Bad blood between these two..but Rashad talks shit on everyone he fights.


This i don't like about him. As soon things get a bit heated or whatnot, Rashad just feels the need to discredit his opponent in one way or another.


----------



## Howeman89 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with Rashad that Jon Jones is arrogant, and I'd love to see him lose, but I don't see him beating Jones, I think he offers more of a attack than Rashad, I do think though that Evans will be the biggest test of Jones's career to date, I think Rashad will catch Jones and rock him but I think overall he'll lose, only person to really match Jones in a fight but is in the 185lbs division and has no intentions of moving up is Anderson Silva, but I think Jones would just wrestle him anyway


----------



## BamaNasty (Feb 25, 2012)

Howeman89 said:


> I agree with Rashad that Jon Jones is arrogant*,* and I'd love to see him lose*,* but I don't see him beating Jones*,* I think he offers more of a attack than Rashad*,* I do think though that Evans will be the biggest test of Jones's career to date*,* I think Rashad will catch Jones and rock him but I think overall he'll lose*,* only person to really match Jones in a fight but is in the 185lbs division and has no intentions of moving up is Anderson Silva*,* but I think Jones would just wrestle him anyway


Holy Run,On,Sentence! LOL I completely agree with everything you said besides the fact that Rashad would "catch" and "rock" Jones. I don't see that happening, not even once.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

God I hope Evans whoops him so badly


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree with everything Jones said about his confidence not being an arrogance thing and that people could learn a lot from acting like that. I attack life with the same mentality. You put your mind in the right spot and drive yourself to become the best at what you do and you will become the best or at the very least a little better every single day.

EDIT: The "You will fall" speech Rashad gives and Jon's "Why are you worried about me" thing speaks volumes. Jon is incredibly calm, well spoken and positive. Rashad is sitting there picking on negative things and thinking very pessimistically. I think it speaks a lot to how these two operate and how much further Jones is going to go in MMA and life in general. I know he's young and part of it is naivete, but that optimism that Jones possesses, if he can hone it and make that part of his will unbreakable, this kid is never going to stop. He'll retire from fighting one day and go on to do something else incredible. Rashad seems to always see the worst in everything. Part of that is because he's a realist, the other part probably because of how much he's gotten screwed lately and part of it from the experience of losing. Rashad accepts that he can be defeated and that he is NOT the greatest and that will be his downfall. His will is going to be far easier than Jon's to break and Jon has a nasty way of breaking wills to begin with.

/psychnerd


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> I agree with everything Jones said about his confidence not being an arrogance thing and that people could learn a lot from acting like that. I attack life with the same mentality. You put your mind in the right spot and drive yourself to become the best at what you do and you will become the best or at the very least a little better every single day.
> 
> EDIT: The "You will fall" speech Rashad gives and Jon's "Why are you worried about me" thing speaks volumes. Jon is incredibly calm, well spoken and positive. Rashad is sitting there picking on negative things and thinking very pessimistically. I think it speaks a lot to how these two operate and how much further Jones is going to go in MMA and life in general. I know he's young and part of it is naivete, but that optimism that Jones possesses, if he can hone it and make that part of his will unbreakable, this kid is never going to stop. He'll retire from fighting one day and go on to do something else incredible. Rashad seems to always see the worst in everything. Part of that is because he's a realist, the other part probably because of how much he's gotten screwed lately and part of it from the experience of losing. Rashad accepts that he can be defeated and that he is NOT the greatest and that will be his downfall. His will is going to be far easier than Jon's to break and Jon has a nasty way of breaking wills to begin with.
> 
> /psychnerd


No, Rashad was spot on. His point was that, all this crap about believing you are great makes you great will be dismantled when Jones eventually loses. He is talking like MMA is just a stepping stone in some fairytale journey where he goes on to lead mankind onto a new rosey planet.

The guy is talking crap, and when he loses he will not be talking like it, just like Rashad says.


----------



## kao7ik (Jan 28, 2011)

i would like to see rashad hold him down like how he stated in practise


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

"I hope you never fall" - Evans

"You hope i never fall??? We fighting in April." - Jones

:laugh:


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> How does Rashad 'seem nervous' and what makes you think he has a 'chip on his shoulder'?


Shooting his mouth off like a scared puppy...

Let's face it, Evans will be beaten and most likely in a brutal fashion. 

Don't get me wrong, I think he's a brilliant fighter (as I said before) and one of the best ever at 205, but Jones is an entorely different 'beast' altogether.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jones sounds like such a whiny bitch. He sounded like he was going to cry.


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

^^^

Come fight time Evans is going to be the one shedding tears... Unless of course he's knocked out cold and therefore unable to cry. Might piss his shorts though either way...


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Man, April 21st need to come soon...
...As far as the fight is concerned I think Evans will come to fight I just think he doesn't has enough to win. Jones can transition from styles better and is overall a more fluid mma fighter. 
...As far as the video, Jones didn't seem arrogant, he simply is stating his state of mind with confidence. It seemed to me that Evans was trying hard to break that confidence down by attacking him, yet Jones stayed solid. I find it odd that Evans is calling Jones arrogant, fake, etc. Unless I am absolutely crazy, Evans himself has said many an arrogant statement. 

On a side note, I saw Evans interviewed by Ariel Helwani and they had some sort of "beef", eerily similar to the "beef" that Rampage had with Helwani. Seems like a fabrication (see any number of interviews that Cosell had with Ali when the 2 were actually good friends.) The point is that Evans likes to hype things up much like Rampage. Evans is trying to hype up Jones, but Jones isn't biting right now.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Risto said:


> Shooting his mouth off like a scared puppy...
> 
> Let's face it, Evans will be beaten and most likely in a brutal fashion.


Rashad seemed calm to me. He was exposing every single flaw in Jones' logic. He didn't insult his skills or anything, he was speaking the truth. Rashad sat comfortably in his chair while Jones was getting all upset talking crap about 'negative energy'. Dude, it's a FIGHT and against an opponent in which you broke your bond and your word to alongside his former coach, that's where all this 'negative energy' is coming from. And **** it, Rashad has every right to be angry and vindictive in this situation. 

I don't buy into this 'oh this guy is unbeatable he's the MMA Muhammad Ali, blah blah'. We know the reality of those who are thought to be unbeatable. Most times they will win, but there is ALWAYS somebody better. Always is. That's just the reality of it. Rashad isn't Shogun or Rampage. He got beat by Machida, sure, but that was 3 years ago and he's improved since then.

I think the fact that Rashad HAS tasted defeat is a big advantage, he knows what it's like to get beaten and he HATED the feeling so has done everything in his power to ensure it doesn't happen again. He has had fights where he has been losing but has shown the heart and will to come back and win.

Jones hasn't done any of this. His talent is undeniable, he is tremendous and nobody can take that away from him, but his heart is still questionable. When Rashad has him on his back in their fight, will he fold like Anthony Johnson did against Josk Koscheck when Rashad starts raining blows, or will the real fighter in him come out?


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> Rashad seemed calm to me. He was exposing every single flaw in Jones' logic. He didn't insult his skills or anything, he was speaking the truth. Rashad sat comfortably in his chair while Jones was getting all upset talking crap about 'negative energy'. Dude, it's a FIGHT and against an opponent in which you broke your bond and your word to alongside his former coach, that's where all this 'negative energy' is coming from. And **** it, Rashad has every right to be angry and vindictive in this situation.
> 
> I don't buy into this 'oh this guy is unbeatable he's the MMA Muhammad Ali, blah blah'. We know the reality of those who are thought to be unbeatable. Most times they will win, but there is ALWAYS somebody better. Always is. That's just the reality of it. Rashad isn't Shogun or Rampage. He got beat by Machida, sure, but that was 3 years ago and he's improved since then.
> 
> ...


We'll just have to agree to disagree... no biggie mate.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Risto said:


> Shooting his mouth off like a scared puppy...
> 
> *Let's face it, Evans will be beaten and most likely in a brutal fashion. *
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think he's a brilliant fighter (as I said before) and one of the best ever at 205, but Jones is an entorely different 'beast' altogether.


I couldn't agree more with you mate. :thumb02:


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

what actual threat does Rashad possess that no one else has had to throw at Jones? Jones is the clear favourite and will win. Not really up for dispute, unless Rashad has some tricks up his sleeve or becomes insanely better then the assumption must be that Jones dominates him.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

joey.jupiter said:


> what actual threat does Rashad possess that no one else has had to throw at Jones? Jones is the clear favourite and will win. Not really up for dispute, unless Rashad has some tricks up his sleeve or becomes insanely better then the assumption must be that Jones dominates him.


Well I think Rashad is the MMA fighter most taken lightly by opponents. He is the smallest fighter on the 205 lb UFC roster and yet has been able to go undefeated for his last four fights. I also think he has the quickest hands in the weight class and the best countering ability. Within a minute or two he seems to have his opponents striking figured out which would lead me to believe that Jones is going to take the fight to the ground where I think the only advantage Jones has is his incredible size. Call me crazy but I'm picking Rashad for this one. That said, I am a fan of both fighters - going to be a great fight.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

joey.jupiter said:


> what actual threat does Rashad possess that no one else has had to throw at Jones? *Jones is the clear favourite and will win. Not really up for dispute*, unless Rashad has some tricks up his sleeve or becomes insanely better then the assumption must be that Jones dominates him.


Of course it's up for dispute, that is the whole point of having the fight, and the reason why there are so many differing opinions and viewpoints. Yes Jones is the favorite, but you can't say that Jones will win, and that it can't be disputed.

Styles make fights, and Rashad has a completely different style then the other fighters Jones has faced. Now that doesn't mean that Rashad will win, but *until the fight does happen, who will win certainly is up for dispute.* 

There have been much bigger upsets and shockers in the UFC then this would be if Rashad was able to pull out a victory. So I don't know what logic you are basing that statement on.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Jones takes this, but man will I be pulling for Evans. I hope Rashad knocks Bones out.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiro said:


> No, Rashad was spot on. His point was that, all this crap about believing you are great makes you great will be dismantled when Jones eventually loses. He is talking like MMA is just a stepping stone in some fairytale journey where he goes on to lead mankind onto a new rosey planet.
> 
> The guy is talking crap, and when he loses he will not be talking like it, just like Rashad says.


I see where you're coming from but I'm going to illustrate something here to show you that the situation Rashad is explaining does not hold true for everyone. It will hold true for weaker willed men (for lack of a better word, no offense meant because these are all superb athletes in every sense of the word). It will hold true for men who do not have the latent ability of someone like Jones. It will hold true for someone like Rashad. It *may* hold true for Jones, but that does not imply it certainly will.

Faith is an *incredibly* powerful tool. Look at what religion does on a world level. Look at some of the fantastic (and not so fantastic but still... extraordinary?) things done through faith to a religion. Look at Benson Henderson, Vitor Belfort and countless others who attribute their accomplishments to a higher power. Benson has been knocked off before and look where he stands. Same with Vitor. The man has lost yet he still finds the drive to be one of the greatest fighters on the planet. Both of them are. 

Now who can say that exact mentality cannot be transferable to ones own self? Why can a man not accomplish greatness by holding himself to that standard? Because he's fallible, I'm guessing you'll say. So is religion. In fact, those who put an enormous amount of faith in religion often find themselves being let down more often than succeeding. So how does it still work? Because they still believe. 

If Jones is the man I think he is, with the level of talent the guy has and the extreme optimism he has not only for the fighting game but life itsself, I think his will is going to be far, far stronger than a normal mans. Hell, he's already in the cage full of piss, vinegar and confidence smashing LEGENDS of this sport at the age of what, 23? All because he believes in himself and his talent. I'm sure he knows he has short comings. I'm sure he knows he's fallible. But that's an advantage in my opinion. I'm the same way as him (for different reasons, I'm an atheist so I feel I have no one to answer to, blame or congratulate but myself and others who've helped me on my path) and I feel it's incredibly advantageous in life to know that you answer to you. Your confidence, your ego, your talent, your work. Jones KNOWS he has the talent to be possibly the greatest fighter who has ever lived. Never mind if that's a fact or not, he KNOWS it. He has FAITH in that. A loss isn't going to make it any harder for him and his attitude than it did for Georges St. Pierre (who also shares the same attitude, though he's decidedly less vocal). It didn't change it for Any of these top teir fighters. They've all lost. Hell, look at the man he compares himself to in the video. Muhammed Ali has LOST. He wasn't undefeated through his career. He still firmly believed he was the greatest fighter of all time and every day he set out to prove it. Just like Georges, Anderson, Benson, Vitor and even Chael They've all dealt with it and learned how to answer to something and that's why they are where they are. 

TL;DR
Rashad has a realist view and view from the other side. Doesn't mean he's right. Faith can be a very, very powerful thing even in the face of evidence to the contrary.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

^Great post. Faith and proper mindset is key in combat sports. You could have all the talent in the world but if you have the wrong mental attitude you won't be successful.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

PheelGoodInc said:


> ^Great post. Faith and proper mindset is key in combat sports. You could have all the talent in the world but if you have the wrong mental attitude you won't be successful.


True for all sports, without exception.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Evans is one of the most boring trolls MMA has. I'd almost rather watch Guidas hair fight.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

cursedbat said:


> Evans is one of the most boring trolls MMA has. I'd almost rather watch Guidas hair fight.


I think he is pretty funny. His verbal jousting with Rampage on their TUF series was entertaining.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

tripster said:


> I think he is pretty funny. His verbal jousting with Rampage on their TUF series was entertaining.


NO it wasn't. I dont see how anyone can find: 

"you a bitch"
"no u"

constantly to be funny.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> NO it wasn't. I dont see how anyone can find:
> 
> "you a bitch"
> "no u"
> ...


Yeah, it was funny. On the other hand, Rich Frnaklin, now there's a funny guy!!!!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

rashad is very fast, if he can get inside and land a 2 or 3 combo he can take this.. however he has a cabbage chin, if he gets rocked by jones, he will surely be finished... jones is not gonna let him recover by missing shots like rampage and thiago did... he will follow through and end this fight...

this is literally the first and last time i will ever be rooting for rashad as i tend to hate fighers who cant take a punch... 

that being said every figher has his day, even the "seemingly invincible" can be "taken out the game"

i hope this is rashads day of glory even though i hate on him regularly..


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

tripster said:


> Yeah, it was funny. On the other hand, Rich Frnaklin, now there's a funny guy!!!!


I'm gonna side with Terror on this one, man. 

I'll take intellectual, thought out (even if absolutely ridiculous) shit talking every day like Chael does every day of the week over that Jerry Springer shit Rashad was doing.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

towwffc said:


> *Of course it's up for dispute, that is the whole point of having the fight*, and the reason why there are so many differing opinions and viewpoints. Yes Jones is the favorite, but you can't say that Jones will win, and that it can't be disputed.
> 
> Styles make fights, and Rashad has a completely different style then the other fighters Jones has faced. Now that doesn't mean that Rashad will win, but *until the fight does happen, who will win certainly is up for dispute.*
> 
> There have been much bigger upsets and shockers in the UFC then this would be if Rashad was able to pull out a victory. So I don't know what logic you are basing that statement on.


well i thought Evans became number one contender to face Jones. That doesn't actually mean he has a chance, of course he does, but the fight isn't based off of confusion as to who the better fighter is.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

i hope evans wins.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

joey.jupiter said:


> well i thought Evans became number one contender to face Jones. That doesn't actually mean he has a chance, of course he does, *but the fight isn't based off of confusion as to who the better fighter is*.


Who the better fighter is, will almost always be up for debate when there are two world class athletes facing off. So no matter how you look at it, it's still just your opinion. 

Jones may certainly be the more "gifted" athlete, but that is not what the fight is about. It's about how Rashads style will match up with Jon's style. That is what makes this fight interesting. Of course Jones is gonna be the favorite, and there is a reason for that. But until the fight happens, we don't know how there styles will match up.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

suprised Rashad didn't pick up on it but toward the end of the footage, Jones is talking about having a picture of him kicking Rampage that he wanted to put online and say haha told you so, but he doesn't because he wants to stay classy (or come off as classy)
this is the difference between Jones and Rashad. Jones is preachy and arrogant and Rashad may be loud and brash but he's just confident in himself.
i hope Rashad smashes Jones and shuts that prick up


----------



## samhain (Jan 8, 2007)

towwffc said:


> Who the better fighter is, will almost always be up for debate when there are two world class athletes facing off. So no matter how you look at it, it's still just your opinion.
> 
> Jones may certainly be the more "gifted" athlete, but that is not what the fight is about. It's about how Rashads style will match up with Jon's style. That is what makes this fight interesting. Of course Jones is gonna be the favorite, and there is a reason for that. But until the fight happens, we don't know how there styles will match up.


Good post. I think this is something a lot of fans seem to forget. Personally, I thought GSP was going to run through Matt Serra the first time they met. I thought CroCop was going to left high kick Gabriel Gonzaga's head into oblivion. I also thought Chuck Liddell was going to make short work of Rashad Evans. While I may think certain fighters have a better chance at winning, I now never count out a fighter because he is the underdog.


----------

